# Asus maximus hero VII code 00....



## Devil1950 (Sep 6, 2018)

So I acquired an Maximus hero as working mobo, tested via breadoarding, posts fine works well.
Started to swap with my main system mobo, screwed  with standoffs ofc , havent removed cpu while installing(heatsink i used old p3 heatsink to test into bios), all ready set to go (with stock intel heatsink), tried to start up... error code 00, CPU_LED lights up... No matter if i flashed bios, no matter if i used 4pin or 8pin it always posts 00 with cpu led, unless i remove cpu (cpu doesnt heat up quickly with 8pin).

Here how it goes, switch psu on, lights go on, 8pin plugged, cpu with propper heatsink, 2gb of ram ddr3 1600, doesnt wanna get into bios.
Tried xeon, i3-4170 , doesnt work, tried with or without ram, same.

vs550 used for testing.
I hope that i get this board working as ive paid it over 100€.....

if you need any other info, ask please.
Note:I havent tried with dedicated gpu.
VS worked well with GTX 470(Yeah that one).


----------



## coonbro (Sep 6, 2018)

if the cpu's used  is supported under the bios its using  may need to check for bent pins ?    easy to with intel if not careful  so you may have to remove the cpu to check that    maybe why it was sold used  so to say?

like that i3 4170 need to have bios 2304 or higher looking at the boards support page  so if you got bios 0401  on the board you could see this issue

man another asus with 100 bios updates .   makes you wonder how stable they are to start with  so many on that board they skipped / removed some  from the list to make room

check memory  one stick in one slot retry 

check 8 pin cpu power plug from the psu to the board   [I seen guys cram the wrong / not for the cpu 8 pin in the board ] 

you could google  this code 00 up and review threads like at asus forums for any suggestions as well   lots could be to point at  to try .


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 7, 2018)

Check standoffs are correctly positioned and not shorting against the back of the board.
Also check Ram is on the QVL and properly seated in the correct slot.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Sep 7, 2018)

00 code on the Asus boards is usually dead CPU


----------



## jaggerwild (Sep 7, 2018)

Loosen hold down screws, try it. "00" is usually a corrupted bios on asus


----------



## grammar_phreak (Sep 7, 2018)

If you remove all sticks of RAM then try booting up, you should get code 55 or another code. If you still get code 00 with No RAM installed then the CPU or the BIOS is not initializing.

A short circuit could be the cause but inspecting the CPU socket for bent pins is worth a try. I'd try the board on a bench or table like you had it to see if it isn't a mount or something else.


----------



## Devil1950 (Sep 7, 2018)

I still get 00 with, without cpu, with, without ram.
In short Ive tried every combination, or the bios flashback is fiddly about it...
Well I can try flashing from day 1 then to latest while trying to boot...
Its gonna take a eternity..

For now it is not mounted... Ive returned old mobo back.


----------



## jaggerwild (Sep 7, 2018)

ROG FLASH BACK DETAILS, you have to properly re name the bios file. It can only be so many digits long etc, I can't do it for you. Make sure no scratched traces on the board(near or around mounting holes). Its a ROG its covered so.......
https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?1142-How-to-use-ASUS-ROG-USB-BIOS-Flashback


----------



## coonbro (Sep 7, 2018)

cant hurt if it did get a bad bios flash  ..  if it works under that board .

I've seen where guys with aftermarket tower coolers [non stock mounting ]  that bolt/mount through the board tighten the bolts down crooked / lopsided / uneven /over tighten  . and put too much stress on the pcb/ cpu socket area  and louse things up  as in undue stress  that could do these cpu and memory issues .or the mounting backplate  is wrong / could short


----------



## John Naylor (Sep 7, 2018)

https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1150/MAXIMUS-VII-HERO/E9799_MAXIMUS_VII_HERO_V2_WEB.pdf

Page 1-34

It would appear that Code 00 is "no longer used"

I'd contact Asus and have them walk you thru the trouble shooting procedure.


----------



## coonbro (Sep 7, 2018)

John Naylor said:


> https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1150/MAXIMUS-VII-HERO/E9799_MAXIMUS_VII_HERO_V2_WEB.pdf
> 
> Page 1-34
> 
> ...




I was looking at that  as well , but funny how there's guys posting like at asus forums with this board with the 00 as well ?   

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?53055-Maximus-hero-vii-error-code-00

like in the end the guy may of snagged that putting it in the case or on a standoff like said above ?

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?58867-maximus-vii-hero-suddenly-00-q-code/page2

bad cpu  [but hes tryes a extra  xeon and a i3 here ]so?

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?62334-Maximus-VII-hero-don-t-boot-(CODE-00)/page2

toms hardware got plenty of post on 00 and this board to look over

and your not mistaking that 00 foir D0  in that led display ?


----------



## John Naylor (Sep 7, 2018)

I stopped looking at THG after they got purchased by Purch Group (a product placement company) ... I had spent years there, with 50k or something posts but "fake news" hit the PC arena before the political one .  But yes, i saw other posters with 00 ... and it was a thing on older boards.

And yes, D0 is liklely suspect as that would, IIRC, be a CPU Initialization Error, saw that once when a Heat Sink was over tightened.


----------



## coonbro (Sep 7, 2018)

I agree at that thg  they become a wad of jerks as well   I was a member for a long time  but there ''new'' breed of mods are  selfish big chip on shoulder jerks ..    gosh forbid you say anything in contrast to there  or toms opinions or beliefs or help answers  . they gang up on members that do and when they[the member]  try to defend them selves just fall in to a ban trap set up by the mods and his cronies  to get them gone  .   I pointed that out one day I got sick of that going on and I got the ban ..  

by the way I thought your name looked familiar .   you may even recognize me if I told you my avatar / member name from there as well


----------



## Devil1950 (Sep 8, 2018)

Ill try in few days, right now testing Delta server psu on gtx 470, kinda busy.


----------



## Devil1950 (Sep 10, 2018)

Tried nothing on board with psu, it gives no beep at all.


----------



## coonbro (Sep 10, 2018)

lot of boards don't have ''beeps''  / onboard system speaker  anymore or have to be turned on in the bios  .   its all about now  led's  / led displays .

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?51220-Maximus-VII-Hero-Unknow-Beep

my check manual or ask asus  if that one can or not


----------



## jaggerwild (Sep 10, 2018)

Look for lights not beeps(you can plug a speaker in) id wage its not dead. Only X99 killed the CPU if the pins r bent, ive always profited off the dreaded "00" after a bad over clock. I used to upgrade for free off them. Id do a full CMOS clear over night then flash.


----------



## Devil1950 (Sep 11, 2018)

Board is probably toasted... Well, Im going to buy next time smarter....


----------



## coonbro (Sep 11, 2018)

''tested via breadoarding, posts fine works well''  will it still do that ?     one thing to look at is around the standoff holes of the motherboard    you can tighten them screws too tight  there as well and crack the pcb   and if any trace is close to one that is  will screw you over .

just sorry to hear iits a goner   but when you buy 2ed hand from a stranger or a underhanded buddy   like any used its a at your own risk factor.     like me and how my luck runs most times  I can jump in to a pit of oranges and come out with the only lemon  

its hard enough to buy brand new    and hope its not a rma item anymore  .

good luck


----------



## Devil1950 (Sep 15, 2018)

Update here, managed to get it working back, just from pure going on i used heat gun onto socket with flux, and it worked, but the issue is, flux is hard to remove from the socket.... And i washed it 3 times with Jar and still its inside...
The motherboard with xeon posted me 71 code with VGA_LED, as I didnt dry propetly there are water in ram slots but ill give it a day on sun to dry.


----------



## Devil1950 (Sep 16, 2018)

The best 30$ board ever.


----------



## coonbro (Sep 17, 2018)

lol.....   I guess getting something is better then ending up with nothing

glad you got it going and enjoy  .


----------

